# Handbags



## Drose Ninad (Jun 8, 2014)

What type of handbag do you prefer? Cross body, hand held, leather or not.


----------



## PoojaSharma (Jun 10, 2014)

I prefer normally Hand Held Handbag. it give simple and sober look.


----------



## Chic readings (Jun 29, 2014)

I like cross body as they're usually very practical but fashionable at the same time.


----------



## JasonTanenb (Aug 23, 2014)

Leather handbags are my favorite.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 23, 2014)

I like satchels   that are leather.  I do have a Marc Jacobs and  Tory burch crossbody but the satchels are the easiest for me to carry.  When I get a shoulder bag it always falls off my shoulder


----------



## tgooberbutt (Aug 23, 2014)

It depends on what I will be doing, how much stuff I think I'm going to be carrying, and whether I will need my hands free or not... Mostly I carry an over the shoulder.... I don't tend to reach for my cross-bodies (though I have a couple) because they make putting on taking off a jacket kind of a pain.


----------



## EggyBread (Aug 23, 2014)

I prefer crossbody bags in fabric.


----------



## Vidushi Goel (Nov 15, 2019)

I prefer hand held bags mostly. Sometimes, cross body. It depends upon the situation and the mood.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Aug 9, 2020)

I like the hand bag of leather stuff really look nice but when I used to go out site then the cross body bad or shoulder bag would be prefer...


----------



## gabiria (Aug 14, 2020)

I prefer to shoulder bags/cross bags. They have many styles and can be matched with different clothes.


----------



## linneasandel1 (Oct 14, 2021)

The cosmetic bags have become the first choice for many women to hold multiple cosmetic items. This suits its user and perfect ideal for travelers.


----------



## annag38.nyc (Feb 16, 2022)

LV bags of all sorts, anyone? From the Speedy to the Alma, a History of Louis Vuitton Handbags


----------



## Clara90 (Jun 11, 2022)

Mine also...


----------



## annag38.nyc (Jun 14, 2022)

lilymartin said:


> I prefer shoulder bags. You can easily carry them with any type of clothes.


Kinda agree on this one, but having a cross bag doesn't make you put too much effort. It just hangs there.


----------



## Masque (Jul 22, 2022)

New styles and trends?


----------

